# 12 volt energy saving bulb?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Has anyone had any experience with any of the 12 volt energy savings bulb? 
I ran across this and was think for someone with a small solar set up this would be good for eliminating the inverter. 
Or if all you had was a car battery

draws 15 watts of power but gives off 60 watts. Looks interesting I might get one just to see how well it works.

RV Fluorescent Bulb 12 Volt Fluorescent Light Solar 41313 Camco | eBay


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Never liked fluorescent lights... I've converted all the internal RV lighting to LED and a fair amount in the house as well.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I've got 5 LED 12v bulbs for the very reasons you've stated.
No need to run an inverter, and low power consumption.
However, they don't actually put out the 60w you see.
That is an advertising trick.
They put out light "equivalent to a 60w bulb". 

I took apart an old ceiling fan and removed the bulb housings and wiring in order to run a makeshift electrical line through my house to provide a single bulb 5 rooms if needed.


----------



## PrepperThyAngus (Sep 30, 2012)

Go LED and don't look back.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

You guys are right that's not that good. 

I just hooked a 60 watt cree led bulb up to an inverter and it only pulls 13.2 watts inverter included 

A 100 watt cree only pulls 21.6 watts with the inverter included


----------



## LDSreliance (Sep 2, 2014)

Here is what I use in my shed for direct connection to my smaller 12v solar setup:

iLLumi Projections Edison Screw DC 12V-20V LED light bulb 15W = 100W incandescent Marine Solar Motor home 60x 5050 cluster - Led Household Light Bulbs - Amazon.com

The light output is good and you won't lose any power from inverter losses. And, unlike a lot of LED bulbs on the market, this corncob-style bulb emits light in every direction which is perfect for a ceiling mounted bulb.


----------

